# Lolita, anyone?



## Stockholm (Jan 3, 2007)

So I am in the process of reading the great masterpiece, Lolita, buy the author whose name I cannot currently think of.

Since it's a book that I have wanted for a while, and have just had the pleasure of getting, I was wondering if anybody else had read this piece? 

And if so, what are your thoughts?

Personally, I am in love with the words the author is using. Espeically since English is his second language! Amazing.


----------



## burnitdown (Jan 4, 2007)

Nabokov - like "Lolita," despite topic material, but like "Pale Fire" more: his concept is purer.


----------



## Stewart (Jan 4, 2007)

Stockholm said:
			
		

> Personally, I am in love with the words the author is using. Espeically since English is his second language! Amazing.


 
He was bilingual, raised in an anglophile family. As such _both _English and Russian were his first languages. He did, however, begin writing in Russian before moving onto English.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 4, 2007)

His autobiography is quite hilarious. He talks about his first run in with English classes. Quotes are in my signature.


----------



## strangedaze (Jan 4, 2007)

i loved lolita. its such a beautiful book. i love that its about a pedophile


----------

